# picked up an a6..... my first audi



## spool (Jun 15, 2007)

So I picked up my first Audi from my 60 year old uncle.....not exactly what I was going for but damn is it growing on me. 
2001 Audi a6. 2.7T 6 speed manual. black over tan leather. 62K. dealer maintained.
I was really looking to get into an s4 avant but the more I drive this car the more I fall in love. 
This isnt my first German car, had an 83 Porsche 928s so the religious maintnence isnt a problem. Its been dealer maintained since day 1 and no accidents so hopefully it will remain a trouble free ride.
Bone stock right now. Pics should be up tomorrow. Anyone got parts for me? it could use a set of rims...to start.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: picked up an a6..... my first audi (spool)*

Your Uncle has good automotive taste








Congrats and enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: picked up an a6..... my first audi (spool)*

Nice buy for sure. These would look good on there with a healthy drop.. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3271279


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

You will end up loving it!
I am still waiting to find a nice S8 to replace my A6.
But loving my A6 every day till then


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

You will love that car..I got the same car with 124000 miles..Great car..But if you ever need to change the battery read the owners manual or its going to coast you a **** load in towing if u dont live close to a AUDI Dealer....THe CAr is great..But one thing that blows with it is that it has way to much turbo lag..but the s4 dosant.. i dont get it it. its the same motor


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (hondahater1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondahater1989* »_But if you ever need to change the battery read the owners manual or its going to coast you a **** load in towing if u dont live close to a AUDI Dealer....THe CAr is great..But one thing that blows with it is that it has way to much turbo lag..but the s4 dosant.. i dont get it it. its the same motor

Several tricks to changing the battery without losing radio code... do it in less than 15 seconds total disconnect time like I did, put a small bat or trickle charger across the leads while bat disconnected, etc.
When the engine is running right and the turbo's control systems are working properly, the 2.7T has the least turbo lag of almost any car in the world http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

welcome


----------

